# Favorite place for M&P molds???



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, I might not be able to get some molds right away.. but for the future; where do you all get your M&P soaps from?
So far I know WSP sells some and I also got some from soapandthings.com, but I'm still looking for a great site which doesn't kill with S&H fees!.. (I got on one site, loooved the molds, which were cheap actually, but you'd already have to pay a fee of 5$ if you don't order up to 50$ and the shipping  with handling fees would have been almost 10$ for 2-3 molds.. I'm just not willing to pay that, especially since each sheet of molds were only 2$..)

So, please share some sites with me where the price is right and yet the molds really nice!

Thank you!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

I would find the brand you like (I like milkyway) and shop ebay for them.

I do not know of any low priced mold websites beacuse they are paying a premium for them.

Look around your house though. You can use jello molds, shaped ice cube trays, childrens beach toys, muffin pans and almost anything else so long as it has a little flex so you can get the soap back out!

You can pour your soap into a cake pan & use cookie cutters to cut the shapes out.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

BTW: I refuse to shop sites w/ unrealistic minimums or handleing fees.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for your hint, Tab.
I'll have to check e-bay then.

Right now I've already 'transformed' some jello cups aswell as other pudding cups that make nice round 2oz-3oz soaps, I just thought of getting 1 or 2 a lil more decorative ones, kwim?
Other than my 2 molds which say 'Handmade' and 'Natural' I only have domes or half moon shapes, rectangles, hexagons etc. and I wasn't sure if that might be too 'plain' for some customers.. :roll:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

ETA: Oooh.. I just looked on e-bay for Milky Way molds (never heard of b4   ) and they look _nice_!!! *drool*
Now ppl need to start buying my soap that I made and already put on my site so I can go shopping for some molds!


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG, I'm so glad you asked this question! I ordered my first set from goplanetearth.  They haven't arrived yet, but when the do I'll let you know.

One thing to think about:  I got impatient, and yesterday when walking home I came across an art shop.  They had cheap tray molds at about $3 a pop.  I bought two.  The first one contained 3 molds (heart, square, oval), and the second had 5.  Anyway, being as they weren't molds of the same thing, they also weren't of the same depth! So when I poured the soap I had to prop up the mold under the smaller ones so that the soap didn't dry unevenly.

Just something to remember on the cheapies...


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lizzy,
I know exactly what you mean. I have a few of those molds too and it annoys the heck out of me when they aren't lying even...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Could you have put the mold into a tray filled with rice, so the whole mold would be even?

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh... Irena,
that's a wonderful idea!!!
I've always used a bunched up towel or something, but I'd imagine rice to work much better! I'll have to try that next time. Thanks for the great hint!  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> Ooh... Irena,
> that's a wonderful idea!!!
> I've always used a bunched up towel or something, but I'd imagine rice to work much better! I'll have to try that next time. Thanks for the great hint!  :wink:



You're welcome.  
That's what I do.

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

I really never thought of it!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

You can also *hang* a mold so to speak by setting it in a skillet so the edges of the mold are resting on the edges of the skillet. Make sense?


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Makes perfect sense, Tab! Thanks for the additional hint! :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Have yout tried Martin molds?
They work great for MP.

http://www.soapymolds.com/directory/index.html

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Irena! I never heard of the store before but it surely looks nice!
Oh.. soo many nice soaping things and so little $, the story of my life!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 1, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, Irena! I never heard of the store before but it surely looks nice!
> Oh.. soo many nice soaping things and so little $, the story of my life!



You're welcome!  

Irena


----------



## lizzytish (Aug 3, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Have yout tried Martin molds?
> They work great for MP.
> 
> http://www.soapymolds.com/directory/index.html
> ...



ooh, these are nice!  Darn, why did you do that to my credit card ;-)  I don't "need" more molds.  But these are nice.  hmmmm...

Yeah, didn't think of the rice.  my brain doesn't work that way ;-)  it's a good idea.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 4, 2007)

lizzytish said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're very welcome!
Sooo...what molds did you buy?  

Irena


----------

